# Not So New to Trains



## DHC120 (Sep 3, 2016)

Howdy. The name's Charles, I live in north central Texas.
My folks "acquired" an "027" Lionel Scout and a couple of cars they used under the x-mas tree before I got my first set (maybe before I was born.. dunno. Definitely "Post-War", barely ;-} ).. My first Lionel Train Set was a 1950 x-mas gift. Dad was TDY at Ellington AFB (Houston) at the time. It's an "O" Gauge "610" Pennsy Steamer with matching Tender and assorted freight cars. Later, in Japan 1953, Dad got me a KW Transformer and the operating Cattle Car.
Somewhere along the line I picked-up an operating Dump Car, an operating Milk Car (1947 issue) and my pride and joy.. a Santa Fe "Warbonnet" Diesel Streamliner (A-B-A units -- also O Gauge) with all four Passenger Cars in the "Silver" Series.. I also have some track and trackside accessories, switches, bridges, Plasticville buildings, etc.
I might mention that my grandfather was an Engineer for Texas & Pacific, for over fifty years! He drove the Streamlined Diesel Passenger train.. I got to "drive" it once.. for a hundred yards.. what-a-thrill that was!... 
Now the "problem" These trains, most still in their original
boxes, have been "boxed" for most of the last sixty plus years. Most everything is "just dusty" on the outside, a small number of the cars just look "grungy".. like my Milk Car.. it is the 1947 unpainted plastic version and is so dirty it's embarrassing to look at. The doors, however, are stark white.. Go figure!
I need to know what I can use to clean these cars and accessories.. besides a few large crates of Q-Tips, that is.. Is "Dawn" dishwashing liquid acceptable? I do NOT want to use anything that will damage the decals on these pieces or somehow discolor the plastic or die-cast. I might add, "my stuff" is not pristine, tho most was bought new, all items have, what we call in the classic car world, "Patina". ALL of my stuff had been used at every opportunity for the first two decades and sporadically, at best, for the next three decades. Unfortunatey, (or fortunately), all of it has remained boxed (or "contained") for the last quarter century.. until this week.. I added the final piece of the "Silver" set, the 2530 REA Baggage Car!! (I had been coveting this car forever!)
So, is there a "Service Manual", of sorts, that will aid in one disassembling, cleaning/repairing the motorized and electrical cars and accessories?? I am sure the wires need replacing, moving parts need cleaning and lubricating.. in short, everything NEEDS to be gone thru and, I suspect I'll
need a few parts along the way, as well.
For forty+ years, I made my living as a mechanic, so tools are a non-issue (even tiny ones ;-} ) I have always relied on "books" (Service Manuals) to repair vehicles effectively, I'd like to continue in that light. 
I would appreciate any suggestions and/or help locating the information I need as well as source or sources for parts...
Thanks.
Charles.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome Charles! I " resurrect" a lot of old HO, and I clean them with dial hand soap and a soft toothbrush.

I have found that if they are very bad that more scrubbing won't help, it usually hurts.

Good luck on "rediscovering" your old treasures!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you are looking for manuals, check out this thread. There are many links there to a mountain of info. For example, in post 7 there is a link to Olsen’s Toy Trains Library that has numerous old Lionel manuals.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5946&highlight=lionel+manuals

I have heard that one method to remove paint from an old engine or car is to soak it overnight in a solution of Dawn and water. Never tried it, but I would steer clear of Dawn for cleaning.

I have heard good things about JT’s Mega-Steam b-Gone for cleaning.
http://megasteam.com/page30.html


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use Palmolive in an ultrasonic cleaner to clean painted miniature figures which have become really grimy. Of course, we're talking about a drop or two of soap in about two cups of water, but it doesn't hurt anything, and I rinse them well. I've never heard of detergent being used as a paint stripper.

I also clean things using diluted isopropyl rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip. If you're not really soaking it in alcohol, it shouldn't harm paint or factory applied decals.

Whatever method you use, test it in an inconspicuous area first.


----------



## DHC120 (Sep 3, 2016)

Time-Warp & Lehigh;
I appreciate both y'all's replies..
I'll give Dial Hand Soap a shot.. I agree, more scrubbing
just indicates a deeper (pun intended) problem.. I've done automotive restorations for years, often fixing someone elses problems.. like having a blemish in the paint.. "Their" cure... Put MORE paint over the area.. Ain't Gonna Work!!
On the "Rediscovering", for the last two days, I had ALL my Lionel "stuff" spread-out on every flat (sorta) surface in the dining/living area.. the counters were covered, the dining table was TOTALLY covered (boxes in the chairs) and the long sofa was covered end to end.. It was fun to see, again.. I had bid on an auction item, a Operating Milk Car.. I lost, but then "found" I already had one !! In seeing everything (again for the first time), I didn't realize just how much "stuff" I had.. I believe I could create a pretty large layout will what I have.. even a medium box full of Plasticville buildings that are still unassembled!!
Lehigh, I will go right now to Olsen's Toy Train Library and start accumulating the manuals that I feel I need to properly effect the potentially needed maintenance or repairs. I'll look for JT's Mega Steam-B-Gone..
As I noted, my concern with Dawn was the possible removal or damage to the decals. In my auto restoration work, I have need to do small scale and small volume electroplating, we use Dawn as it is THE best at getting a part grease free and, literally, "squeaky clean".. a "must have" when plating parts..
Gents, I greatly appreciate the information.. My "hunt" now begins ;-} Thanks, again. Charles.


----------



## DHC120 (Sep 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I use Palmolive in an ultrasonic cleaner to clean painted miniature figures which have become really grimy. Of course, we're talking about a drop or two of soap in about two cups of water, but it doesn't hurt anything, and I rinse them well. I've never heard of detergent being used as a paint stripper.
> 
> I also clean things using diluted isopropyl rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip. If you're not really soaking it in alcohol, it shouldn't harm paint or factory applied decals.
> 
> Whatever method you use, test it in an inconspicuous area first.


 CT Valley;
Thanks for the reply.. I don't have an Ultrasonic Cleaner, tho I have, on occasion wished I did! Even as a "washing solution", your ration ought to work.. And I had not thought of Iso Alcohol AND, no truer words were ever spoken, than:
"test it in an inconspicuous area first".. Always!!!
Charles.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Keep us posted! Too many times these stories die out.


----------



## DHC120 (Sep 3, 2016)

time warp said:


> Keep us posted! Too many times these stories die out.


TM;
I understand that.. I'm on a '50's Jaguar forum, as well.. I'm restoring my 1953 XK120 DropHead Coupe.. I bought the Jag when I was in college, May 1966 to be exact. The Jag List gets a several folks a year who join, ask a LOT of questions, then after their XK is repaired or restored, sell it and buy some other classic to buy and flip..
I expect I will be a "slow poster".. In the last two days, I
went thru all my boxes of trains, to get an idea of what it is going to take to get them, literally, back on tracks!.. I mentioned I have three trains.. the 671 Pennsy, a Lionel Scout (027) and the F3 A-B-A Santa Fe Warbonnet (all twelve feet of it!). Given all the locos, train cars, track-side accessories, 022 switches, "Unloader/Uncoupler" track, a KW and ZW Transformers and everything else that filled ten pretty good size boxes, it's going to take me "A While" to work my way thru all that stuff.. I will try to "Pop-in" every now and again, hopefully with a progress report.. Today, instead of mowing the yard (four acres), I sat at the computer
looking thru all the websites recommended by Lehigh and links those sites too me to.. Lottsa information "out there", digging it out just takes time..
I appreciate the help guys.. Hopefully I'll be putting it to good use before too long..
Charles.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ultrasonic Cleaner source*



DHC120 said:


> CT Valley;
> Thanks for the reply.. I don't have an Ultrasonic Cleaner, tho I have, on occasion wished I did! Even as a "washing solution", your ration ought to work.. And I had not thought of Iso Alcohol AND, no truer words were ever spoken, than:
> "test it in an inconspicuous area first".. Always!!!
> Charles.


DHC120;

There are some ultrasonic cleaners available at www.harborfreighttools.com I'm not sure if they have one big enough to hold your O-scale cars though. I'm in N-scale, and have been using an ultrasonic cleaner for years. One word of caution Re: alcohol. Many current, HO and smaller scale trains come with alcohol-based paint. Alcohol will damage their paint schemes. Your trains are so old, they may be painted with lacquer-based paint. Alcohol won't hurt lacquer-based paint.
I think some early O-Gage trains had printed lettering. If so, most printing ink is alcohol based. You might keep the paint, but loose the lettering? Check with Gun runner John, on this notion. I'm not at all sure of it, and he would know much more about it than I do. He's an O-Gage expert, and restorer.

regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't laugh try using toothpaste on the brush, it's mildly abrasive but not so much that it will damage the paint. I've found it to work well.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Cycleops has a good point. I really would try to avoid ANY kind of solvent type cleaners. Soap or toothpaste, and gentle scrubbing, would be the way.
I have run into cases where I was cleaning a multi- colored model only to have one color wipe away while the other color was unaffected. Just happened lately, actually.
 I was using a touch of alcohol to clean an area. My mistake!


----------

